Ask HN: How are you coping with being inside for 6 months? - mrburton
======
core-questions
Are you not allowed to go outside? Hike, bike, get in a lake, get active.

~~~
mrburton
We're allowed, but the vast majority of the time I'm inside. A typical day for
me, pre-covid, was coffee shops, bookstores, that sort of activity. Now those
options are not available so I am inside most of the time.

